# Which Nephila is this?  ID hope



## Ganoderma (Oct 31, 2011)

I am still not convinced at the IDs i have gotten for these...i have gotten 3 

Nephila maculata
Nephila pilipes
Nephila clavipes  

Does anyone know which these are?  and if there is a ket to this genus in existence?



















Some pictures i have posted before


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Oct 31, 2011)

It's _N. pilipes_, which is a senior synonym of _N. maculata_.  
_N. clavipes_ is native to the Americas. I think you meant _N. clavata_, present in Taiwan, which is however very different both in markings and abdominal shape (which is quite distinctive in this species).


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree, most definitely not _N. clavipes_.  Beautiful spider, and beautiful web.


----------



## Ganoderma (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers guys   Nephila clavata is correct, sorry.  Having dyslexia and trying to type out latin names can be pretty interesting at times!

So i have one question.  What do you guys make of the 2 distinct colour forms?  Are these forms, ssp, sexual..?  I see both forms sometimes in the same locale, so they are not at all separated.


----------



## pavel (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful spider and some excellant shots there!


----------



## The Snark (Nov 1, 2011)

Clevata, common coloration for Thailand


----------

